# Hazel has a possible infection please Help!!!



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey everyone Happy Holidays. Need your help, Hazel has been licking and favoring her right front paw more specifically her dew claw. I notice redness and what looks like a little puncture wound and her paw is a bit swollen. Looks like it could be infected. Can any one please give me some advice on how to treat and what I should give her to provide pain relief.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks infected. You should call your vet and see if you can't get some antibiotics. My vet won't make me bring my dog in, but yours might. The little blood spot doesn't look like a puncture wound to me, it looks like where the pressure has caused it to "pop". When you squeeze it do you get any drainage?


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes you are right after I finish posting the thread I grabbed her paw and seen a discharge coming out.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

What I would do for now is lightly squeeze the wound to see if you can get any discharge out of it and drain it. Then I would use peroxide to clean it. Only use the peroxide the first time to clean it, if you use it after that it tends to just reopen the wound. Then just dry it really well, and if you have an neosporin or anything you can put some of that on it. You could wrap it for tonight to keep her from licking it. Good luck!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------

